# What's your horoscope? What's your certain set of skills? Cheers!



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

I hope you are staying safe and healthy through these unusual times!

According to astrology, your Zodiac sign is determined by the position of the Sun on the date you were born. 
What seems to set  apart from other stargazing books is its enlightened approach and functional reach.




> I can honestly say that the Capricorn star sign explanation was so spot on that I was getting goosebumps and found myself reading faster and faster.


 - NetGalley Review




> I will definitely keep it in my Kindle library for a long time to refer to periodically. I will recommend this book to my friends and family.


 - Amazon Review




> This book is so accurate to my star sign and very interesting to read. I loved the section about chakras and their role in our life and found it easy to follow and understand.


 - Amazon Review

[size=12pt]Have your copy of ZODIAC SIGNS: CHARACTERISTICS IN RELATIONSHIPS, LOVE, AND CAREER (free in Kindle Unlimited) with you on Your Journey of Mastering Yourself.

Amusing. Captivating. Engaging. Free with Kindle Unlimited and $2.99 special

Happy Reading!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]If you are feeling with every fiber of your being that the situation is no longer for you, then it's time to move.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Astrology is a map of the energies of the world. It does not dictate your life. It gives you guidance.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

The good you do, comes back to you.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

Anything is possible in the right pair of shoes.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

Is not the rules that are dirty - is the people who abuse them for their own need.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

When you vibe high and work a lot on yourself when you are always checking on yourself and trying to be the best person you can be - people who do not do that can get a little upset because it shows them how they are not in their best.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Book excerpt: 
"Astrology attempts to study how the positions, motions, and the properties of celestial objects affect people and events on Earth."

"Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in relationships, love and career by Smilena Kirilova is an informative book about how astrology can explain our individual behavior. It contains a variety of sections, including the different zodiac signs, crystal types and their uses, chakra descriptions, Vedic astrology, numerology and even a few short stories about personal enlightenment. It is an interesting read for those that are searching to understand their place in the universe." - OnlineBookClub Review

Book Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0

Amazon link: https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

If you always do what interests you, at least one person is pleased.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

If you like reading about Astrology and how it affects us in our day-to-day life - you might like it, too.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

And the trouble is if you don't risk anything, you risk even more.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

You can't change what you don't acknowledge. Period!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm the same as everybody but with different challenges.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

"This book is so accurate to my star sign and very interesting to read. I loved the section at the end about chakras and their role in our life and found it easy to follow and understand. Each star sign is spread out in parts &#8230; An enjoyable read that I will refer back to in the future." - Goodreads Review


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

ZODIAC SIGNS: CHARACTERISTICS IN RELATIONSHIPS, LOVE, AND CAREER


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Please, take a look at the Adobe After Effects (Ae) Presentation of my book: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCOngZzVE-o

Thank you for your time and consideration.

Have a wonderful weekend! Be safe!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=13pt] Happy Saturday!

"I know very little about astrology and Zodiac signs and found this book to be very, very helpful. The Taurus sign described me perfectly, the signs for my daughter, husband and even my dog were spot on."
~ Amazon Review

Please enjoy my book's page on https://bookgoodies.com/zodiac-signs-characteristics-in-relationships-love-and-career-by-smilena-kirilova/

Thank you!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=13pt]

Hi Everyone! Please, take a look and enjoy the following link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT_OON4AwYk

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=13pt]"This is a very informative book, not only about Western astrology but also about Vedic astrology and the difference between them. I found the information about crystals and chakras very good, and I loved the last chapter with the stories/parables." 
- NetGalley Review

Genre: Nonfiction

Free with Kindle Unlimited!

Price for limited time: $2.99

Please, check out the links below. Thank you! Keep Safe!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=13pt]Free with Kindle Unlimited or $2.99 to buy:

"This was a very easy to read and informative book. Loved the way it was set out and all the information given for all the signs. A great gift book for someone as its relevant to absolutely everyone!"
- NetGalley Review

Strap yourself in for an encounter that embraces who you are by entertaining and reading ZODIAC SIGNS: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]"Love the zodiac and this book is such an amazing fun light read. Are you stuck in quarantine with nothing to do? How about reading up on your zodiac and learn more about yourself."

- NetGalley Review

"ZODIAC SIGNS: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career" is free with Kindle Unlimited and $2.99 on Amazon. Please use the links below.

Have a Nice Day and Keep Safe!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=13pt]"I would recommend this book to anyone who is in touch with their spiritual side and to those that are interested in learning more about matters of the universe such as astrology, numerology and crystal healing. I believe that this book can give us a greater understanding of ourselves and the people in our lives. " - OnlineBookClub Review

Please refer to the links below for more information or/and to purchase your copy of "ZODIAC SIGNS: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career" for $2.99 USD on Amazon.com

Thank you!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Find a Piece of Your Puzzle with Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career

"A lot of information is provided. More than just a horoscope. Information relating to what I was looking for was easy to find, very clear to understand and interesting. This was not what I was expecting, it is a lot more." - NetGalley Reviewer

Stay tuned for the May promotion!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]I hope you will like this as much as I do:

"Do not follow the maps drawn by others as they will not lead you true. Instead become the map maker, find your internal compass, and use all your senses, including your common sense."

Have a Beautiful Day, Everyone!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Wishing you a nice and relaxing Mothers Day!

- FREE book (up to 3pm today) with easy to made Keto recipes for bread and other culinary creations: amzn.to/2A85pRi

- Entertaining book ($2.99) charged with true Zodiac signs personality interpretation, numerology, birthstones powers, Vedic Astrology, and more: amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

When you have chance, please, take a look:

Free Rising sign calculator: https://cafeastrology.com/whats-my-as... 
Free Astrology calendar: https://horoscopes.astro-seek.com/ast...

Book Website: https://www.smilenakirilova.com/ 
Book Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0
Amazon: https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr 
NetGalley: https://www.netgalley.com/catalog/boo...

Please follow and I will follow back:

Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena 
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/... 
Facebook: https://tinyurl.com/ydtxt2w4

Thank you and Have a Nice Day,
Smilena


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]If You Are Interested in Understanding What Triggers YOU and What Triggers THEM, This Book Is for You.

A page-turner in the tradition of Linda Goodman and Parker's Astrology, Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career is a stargazing book charged with true zodiac signs personality interpretation, numerology, and crystal healing.

Click and Get Your Copy Today: https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Happy Reading! Feel free to share your opinion: [email protected]

Thank you for stopping by. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]If You Are Interested in Understanding What Triggers YOU and What Triggers THEM, This Book Is for You.

A page-turner in the tradition of Linda Goodman and Parker's Astrology, Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career is a stargazing book charged with true zodiac signs personality interpretation, numerology, and crystal healing.

Click and Get Your Copy Today: https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Happy Reading! Feel free to share your opinion: [email protected]

Thank you for stopping by. Have a wonderful weekend!


Smilena Kirilova said:


> [size=14pt]If You Are Interested in Understanding What Triggers YOU and What Triggers THEM, This Book Is for You.
> 
> A page-turner in the tradition of Linda Goodman and Parker's Astrology, Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career is a stargazing book charged with true zodiac signs personality interpretation, numerology, and crystal healing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Happy Mother's Day!

- FREE book (up to 3pm today) with easy to made Keto recipes for bread and other culinary creations: amzn.to/2A85pRi

- Entertaining book ($2.99) charged with true Zodiac signs personality interpretation, numerology, birthstones powers, Vedic Astrology, and more: amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Wishing you a nice and relaxing Mother's Day!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]5-star rating on [5] Amazon Reviews
4.43-star rating on [10] Goodreads Reviews


"A lot of information is provided. More than just a horoscope. This was not what I was expecting, it is a lot more." 
- NetGalley Reviewer

Free with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Have Tuesday, Everyone!

5-star rating on [5] Amazon Reviews (https://www.amazon.com/s?k=B0837KT1FW&camp=1789&creative=9325&linkCode=xm2&linkId=22d40e6b291ca9f13c54bd1b0ff0c6a1&tag=smile22-20&ref=as_li_qf_sp_sr_il_tl)

4-star rating on [28] NetGalley Reviews (https://www.netgalley.com/catalog/book/181525)

4.43-star rating on [10] Goodreads Reviews (https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/50019446-zodiac-signs?ac=1&from_search=true&qid=2lioO2KYLB&rank=1)

This useful handbook is packed with copious insights on personal relationships and emotional needs that motivate an individual. In addition to revealing the planets influence on partnerships, health, and career, you will obtain a closer look at the inner life of each zodiac sign.

"Zodiac Signs is a fantastic book for newbies like me because it tells you everything you want to know about each sign, without going into overwhelming detail." - Amazon Reviewer

"Love the zodiac and this book is such an amazing fun light read. Are you stuck in quarantine with nothing to do? How about reading up on your zodiac and learn more about yourself." - NetGalley Reviewer

"Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in relationships, love and career by Smilena Kirilova is an informative book about how astrology can explain our individual behavior. It contains a variety of sections, including the different zodiac signs, crystal types and their uses, chakra descriptions, Vedic astrology, numerology and even a few short stories about personal enlightenment. It is an interesting read for those that are searching to understand their place in the universe." - OnlineBookClub Review

Book Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0
Book Website: https://www.smilenakirilova.com/

Happy Reading, Everyone!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Happy Thursday, Everyone!

Addictive. Amusing. Captivating. https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr
"This was not what I was expecting, it is a lot more."- NetGalley Review

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Happy Friday!

ZODIAC SIGNS: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career is a stargazing book charged with true zodiac signs personality interpretation, numerology, and crystal healing.

"A lot of information is provided. More than just a horoscope. Information relating to what I was looking for was easy to find, very clear to understand and interesting. This was not what I was expecting, it's a lot more." NetGalley Review


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Happy Reading!
This useful handbook is packed with insights galore on personal relationships and emotional needs that motivate an individual. In addition to revealing the planets influence on partnerships, health, and career, you will obtain a closer look at the inner life of each zodiac sign.

"Zodiac Signs is a fantastic book for newbies like me because it tells you everything you want to know about each sign, without going into overwhelming detail." - Amazon Reviewer

"Love the zodiac and this book is such an amazing fun light read. Are you stuck in quarantine with nothing to do? How about reading up on your zodiac and learn more about yourself." - NetGalley Reviewer

Have a wonderful week!

The book below is free with Kindle Unlimited and $2.99 special:


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Cheers to You!

Shuffle through your inner layers by enjoying all this book has to offer, and in the process, find out how does it feel to discover yourself through astrology.

Amazon: https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr 
Book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0
Book website: https://www.smilenakirilova.com/

Happy Monday!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Happy Memorial Day Weekend 2020!

Memorial Day, and the long weekend that it creates, is generally seen to mark the beginning of the summer season.

Take a look when you have the chance: https://www.almanac.com/content/when-memorial-day

Cheers!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]A page-turning debut in the tradition of Linda Goodman and Parker's Astrology, Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career is a stargazing book charged with true zodiac signs personality interpretation, numerology, and crystal healing.

"Zodiac Signs is a fantastic book for newbies like me because it tells you everything you want to know about each sign, without going into overwhelming detail." - Amazon Reviewer
"Love the zodiac and this book is such an amazing fun light read. Are you stuck in quarantine with nothing to do? How about reading up on your zodiac and learn more about yourself." - NetGalley Reviewer

"Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in relationships, love and career by Smilena Kirilova is an informative book about how astrology can explain our individual behavior. It contains a variety of sections, including the different zodiac signs, crystal types and their uses, chakra descriptions, Vedic astrology, numerology and even a few short stories about personal enlightenment. It is an interesting read for those that are searching to understand their place in the universe." - OnlineBookClub Review

Amazon: https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Book Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0

Website with my Amazon picks: https://www.smilenakirilova.com/

Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena

Have a Bright and Sunny Weekend! Thank you for your time and consideration!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Free with Kindle Unlimited and $2.99 special on https://www.amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Align yourself with the stars. Find your best self. For practical-minded readers looking for a simple, modern approach, this stargazing book has information for everyone, beginner or expert.

"Clever and detailed" - BooksGoSocial.com

"It contains a variety of sections, including the different zodiac signs, crystal types and their uses, chakra descriptions, Vedic astrology, numerology and even a few short stories about personal enlightenment. It is an interesting read for those that are searching to understand their place in the universe." - OnlineBookClub.org

Book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0
Book website: https://www.smilenakirilova.com/


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Please take a look at the last review on Goodreads for my book, _Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career_

"Confession: I love reading about zodiac signs. I even go that far to check my birth chart, as well as the chart from my partner when we first started dating. Not because I base my relationship on a list of zodiac signs and their location at birth, but mostly for fun. Okay, a bit for personality as well. Even though none of this is based on solid scientific results (there even had been a whole debate on whether the zodiac signs we know do even exist, as there might be a thirteenth sign), I simply enjoy reading up on it and comparing them to the personalities of people I know.

So, when I got the chance to review this book, I immediately became enthusiastic. In my opinion, books like these are often hit or miss. As a Gemini, I often read negative things about my sign, mostly focusing on the double face of my sign. I get it, that's the idea of a Gemini, but it bothers me nonetheless: it feels like the easiest way to describe a sign without looking deeply into it.

However, this book absolutely surprised me. The title of this book doesn't do it justice, as it is not about zodiac signs only, but offers an insight to many more topics related to this. The paged dedicated to summaries of the zodiac signs not only mentioned a short summary of the sign itself, but also linked it to things like tarot cards, crystals, and chakras. They go pretty well together, and I was happy to see them clearly and comprehensible listed together.

I felt like the information in this book was quite well-researched, and even though I didn't necessarily learn new things when it came to the characteristics of each sign, it definitely has been one of the most understandable and complete reads about them I've read yet.

I most definitely recommend this book to anyone who's interested in learning about zodiac signs and topics related to them!"

- Goodreads Review

Thank you! Happy Sunday!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Please take a look at the last book review on Goodreads of _ZODIAC SIGNS: CHARACTERISTICS IN RELATIONSHIPS, LOVE, AND CAREER 
_

"Confession: I love reading about zodiac signs. I even go that far to check my birth chart, as well as the chart from my partner when we first started dating. Not because I base my relationship on a list of zodiac signs and their location at birth, but mostly for fun. Okay, a bit for personality as well. Even though none of this is based on solid scientific results (there even had been a whole debate on whether the zodiac signs we know do even exist, as there might be a thirteenth sign), I simply enjoy reading up on it and comparing them to the personalities of people I know.

So, when I got the chance to review this book, I immediately became enthusiastic. In my opinion, books like these are often hit or miss. As a Gemini, I often read negative things about my sign, mostly focusing on the double face of my sign. I get it, that is the idea of a Gemini, but it bothers me nonetheless: it feels like the easiest way to describe a sign without looking deeply into it.

"However, this book absolutely surprised me. The title of this book does not do it justice, as it is not about zodiac signs only, but offers an insight to many more topics related to this. The paged dedicated to summaries of the zodiac signs not only mentioned a short summary of the sign itself, but also linked it to things like tarot cards, crystals, and chakras. They go pretty well together, and I was happy to see them clearly and comprehensible listed together.

I felt like the information in this book was quite well-researched, and even though I did not necessarily learn new things when it came to the characteristics of each sign, it definitely has been one of the most understandable and complete reads about them I have read yet.

I most definitely recommend this book to anyone who is interested in learning about zodiac signs and topics related to them!"

- Goodreads Review

For more information use the links below. Thank you! Happy Reading!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Thank you for stopping by!

Book Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHCXRIl-7y0

"At this time there is so much that we do not know. It seems apparent that the Cosmos has determined our life and abilities. I believe that I am a little more aware of our differences." 
- Amazon Review

Cheers!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi Everyone!

An experience brought me here:
1) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1btg3mpEOc

2) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

3) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ7qXHjxj_0

4) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijSg4NkOIeY

The movie "The Family that Preys," brought me here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW-CDDHhrcM

Thank you! Cheers!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Happy Sunday! Enjoy the tunes  

https://youtube.com/watch?v=jSKJQ18ZoIA
https://youtube.com/watch?v=N76N7qtGQ_c

Cheers!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career is an amusing read for everyone, a beginner or an expert.

"Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in relationships, love and career by Smilena Kirilova is an informative book about how astrology can explain our individual behavior. It contains a variety of sections, including the different zodiac signs, crystal types and their uses, chakra descriptions, Vedic astrology, numerology and even a few short stories about personal enlightenment. It is an interesting read for those that are searching to understand their place in the universe." - OnlineBookClub Review

"Clever & Detailed" - BooksGoSocial

"Zodiac Signs is a fantastic book." - Amazon Review

Meet Your Astro Self: https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr 
Please enjoy our last book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHCXRIl-7y0

Have a Nice Weekend!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Crystal grids are an incredibly powerful energy tool to use when manifesting your desires, goals, and intentions. The power of a crystal grid comes from the union of energies created between the healing stones, sacred geometry, and your thoughts.

You could read how to make Crystal grids here: http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Thank you!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi there!

Free Rising sign calculator: https://cafeastrology.com/whats-my-as... 
Free Birth chart calculator: https://justastrologythings.com/pages...
Free Astrology calendar: https://www.astrology.com/us/astrolog...

Amazon: https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr
NetGalley: https://www.netgalley.com/catalog/boo...
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5...
Book Website: https://www.smilenakirilova.com/ 
Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena 
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/... 
Facebook: https://tinyurl.com/ydtxt2w4

Thank you for stopping by! Have a fantastic day!

Happy Reading, 
Smilena Kirilova


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi Everyone,
I hope you are staying safe and healthy through these unusual times!

Follow for follow:
Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/?hl=en

YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC29sqBLdcEzbKL3dxuQ_QlQ?view_as=subscriber

Amazon E-book link: https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-Signs-Characteristics-Relationships-Career-ebook/dp/B0837KT1FW/ref=sr_1_1?camp=1789&creative=9325&dchild=1&keywords=B0837KT1FW&linkCode=xm2&linkId=22d40e6b291ca9f13c54bd1b0ff0c6a1&qid=1595286466&sr=8-1&tag=smile22-20

Thank you in advance for your time and consideration! Cheers!

Greetings,
Smilena


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]I hope you are staying safe and healthy through these unusual times!
Free with Kindle Unlimited and $2.99 special on http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

"Zodiac Signs is a fantastic book because it tells you everything you want to know about each sign, without going into overwhelming detail." - Amazon Review

"It contains a variety of sections, including the different zodiac signs, crystal types and their uses, chakra descriptions, Vedic astrology, numerology and even a few short stories about personal enlightenment. It is an interesting read for those that are searching to understand their place in the universe." - OnlineBookClub Review

"This was not what I was expecting, it is a lot more." - NetGalley Review

Follow for Follow:
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5...
Book Website: https://www.smilenakirilova.com/ 
Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena 
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/... 
Facebook: https://tinyurl.com/ydtxt2w4

Free Rising sign calculator: https://cafeastrology.com/whats-my-as... 
Free Birth chart calculator: https://justastrologythings.com/pages...

Thank you! Have a beautiful day! Happy reading!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]A Treasure Chest

"This book is loaded. Not only does Kirilova provide fascinating information on Western Astrology, she provides information on Vedic Astrology too. But wait! That's not the end. This author offers chapters on Birthstones, Chakras, Numerology, Tibetan Keys to Life, and more. She loads this book with so much fun stuff, you have to read it!" - Goodreads Reviewer

Happy Reading!

Free with Kindle Unlimited & $2.99 @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Thank you!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi Everyone!
Great connecting with you! I hope your week is going well!

Bellow is the full text of the last review of my book on the Goodreads website:

"A Treasure Chest. This book not only does provide fascinating information on Western Astrology, it provides information on Vedic Astrology too. But wait! That's not the end. This author offers chapters on Birthstones, Chakras, Numerology, and more. She loads this book with so much fun stuff, you have to read it!" - Goodreads Review

Happy Reading!
Free with Kindle Unlimited & $2.99 @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Thank you! Have a nice day!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

Smilena Kirilova said:


> I hope you are staying safe and healthy through these unusual times!
> 
> According to astrology, your Zodiac sign is determined by the position of the Sun on the date you were born.
> What seems to set  apart from other stargazing books is its enlightened approach and functional reach.
> ...


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Happy Monday!

"Enjoyable read for everyone, a beginner or an expert."

Free with Kindle Unlimited & $2.99 @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

"Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career is a fantastic book." - Amazon Review

"This author offers chapters on Birthstones, Chakras, Numerology, and more. She loaded this book with so much fun stuff, you have to read it!" - Goodreads Review

Thank you for the follow!

Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/?hl=en
Book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0

Have a nice day!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi Everyone,

Why we do what we do?

_Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career_ reviews:

"A treasure chest!" - Goodreads Review

"... so, spot on that I was getting goosebumps." - NetGalley Review

"I also found the information on crystals and chakras interesting." - Amazon Review

Free with Kindle Unlimited & $2.99 special @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Thank you for the follow!

Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/?hl=en
Book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0

Have a Nice Day,
Smilena


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi Everyone,

Below is the last review of my book,

"A Treasure Chest. This book not only does provide fascinating information on Western Astrology, it provides information on Vedic Astrology too. But wait! That's not the end. This author offers chapters on Birthstones, Chakras, Numerology, and more. She loads this book with so much fun stuff, you have to read it!" - Goodreads Review

_Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career_ is free with Kindle Unlimited & $2.99 special

@ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Happy Reading and Have a Beautiful Day,
Smilena


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi Everyone,

My name is Smilena Kirilova. It is nice connecting with you.

You could find my book in Kindle Unlimited; for orders, please, use the links bellow. Thank you!

Strap yourself in for an encounter that embraces who you are, as claimed by your Date of Birth (and more).

"I have been interested in astrology for many years, but this book held some interesting information that really was compelling. I skipped to the star sign information section first. Sometimes you find a book that is really close to explaining your strengths and weaknesses, how you interact in a relationship etc. Sometimes it is a total miss. I can honestly say that the Capricorn star sign explanation was so spot on that I was getting goosebumps and found myself reading faster and faster. I checked out several star signs for close friends, and they were equally accurate. I encourage you to read about your star sign and learn more about what makes you. YOU! Then you can start to learn more about chakras and crystals, and so much more. This is a wonderfully complete resource book on zodiac signs, and I highly recommend adding this book to your library." - NetGalley Review, 2020

"Enjoyable read for everyone, a beginner or an expert."

Free with Kindle Unlimited & $2.99 special @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

"Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career is a fantastic book." - Amazon Review

"This author offers chapters on Birthstones, Chakras, Numerology, and more. She loaded this book with so much fun stuff, you have to read it!" - Goodreads Review

Thank you for the follow!

Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/?hl=en
Book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi Everyone!

Please enjoy my book trailer @ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0

I hope you will find _"Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career"_ entertaining. It is free with Kindle Unlimited and $2.99 special @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

"Clever and detailed" - BooksGoSocial Review

"... not what I was expecting, it is a lot more." - NetGalley Review

"... so spot on that I was getting goosebumps." - NetGalley Review

Thank you for the follow!
Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/?hl=en
Book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi Everyone,

I hope your weekend is going well.

What is your horoscope?
Here you could read about your sign: http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

The book is free with Kindle Unlimited and $2.99 special at amazon.com

"This was not what I was expecting, it is a lot more."- NetGalley Review

Have a beautiful day,
Smilena


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt] Hi Everyone,

Do you know how to make a crystal grid? What your zodiac sign reveals about you? Why is important to maintain your energy centers? Why you cannot stop eat/shop/smoke?

"A Treasure Chest &#8230; This author offers chapters on Birthstones, Chakras, Numerology, and more. She loaded this book with so much fun stuff, you have to read it!" - Goodreads Review

Free with Kindle Unlimited & $2.99 special @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

"... so, spot on that I was getting goosebumps." - NetGalley Review

"... not what I was expecting, it is a lot more." - NetGalley Review

Thank you for the follow!
Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/?hl=en
Book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0
Book page: https://www.smilenakirilova.com/

Thank you,
Smilena


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

If you are interested in interpreting zodiac signs, please, take a look at my book @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

"This was not what I was expecting, it is a lot more."- NetGalley Review

"... so spot on that I was getting goosebumps." - NetGalley Review

Thank you for the follow! I will follow back.
Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/?hl=en
Book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0

Have a Beautiful Weekend!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Happy Thanksgiving Weekend! (USA)

I hope this message finds you well.

To catch up with your timeless horoscope, please take a look @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr (Free with KU)

Follow for follow:
Twitter handle: @KirilovaSmilena

Thank you,
Smilena


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi there!

When you have time and feel like reading about zodiac signs, crystals, chakras, please take a look at _Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career_

"A treasure chest &#8230; This author offers chapters on Birthstones, Chakras, Numerology, and more. She loaded this book with so much fun stuff, you have to read it!" - Goodreads Review

Free with Kindle Unlimited & $2.99 special @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

"... so, spot on that I was getting goosebumps." - NetGalley Review

"Clever and detailed" - BooksGoSocial Review

"... not what I was expecting, it is a lot more." - NetGalley Review

Thank you for the follow! I will follow back  
Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/?hl=en
Book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0
Book page: https://www.smilenakirilova.com/

Have a nice day,
Smilena


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Happy Thursday Everyone,

Take a look at my book, Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career

Addictive. Amusing. Captivating. @ https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

"This was not what I was expecting, it is a lot more."- NetGalley Review

#ZodiacFacts #Kindle #KindleUnlimited #Aries #Taurus #Gemini #Cancer #Leo #Virgo #Libra #Scorpio #Sagittarius #Capricorn #Aquarius #Pisces #Chrystals #Vedic #Chakras #Tales #Grid Building

Have a beautiful day! Happy Reading!

Best Wishes,
Smilena


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Have a Great Start to a Great Year!

"A Treasure Chest &#8230; so spot on that I was getting goosebumps."
- Goodreads & NetGalley Review

Do you know how to make a crystal grid? What your zodiac sign reveals about you? Why is important to maintain your energy centers? Why you cannot stop eat/shop/smoke? Amusing. Captivating. Engaging. @ https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Thank you for the follow.
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/?hl=en
Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena
YouTube: https://youtube.com/channel/UC29sq


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]"This was a very easy to flick through and read book. I read two-star signs from start to finish and wow - they were quite accurate." - NetGalley Review


----------

